# ordering form coding help!



## ironsidephoto (Jul 12, 2007)

so i'm still having problems with my order form on my website--as in, it's still in the same state as my previous posts because i can't figure out how to make it work. my problem is that i can't figure out how to add more options/lines to buy more than one photo. to see what i mean, go to http://ironsidephotography.com/purchasing.html and scroll down. i want to be able to somehow add a whole new block of lines from the 'Photograph Gallery/Number' to 'coating' so more than one picture/size/option etc can be ordered. any ideas?
thanks a lot.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 12, 2007)

Again, I'm going to suggest that you use e-commerce software instead of trying to build your own.


----------



## gtkelly (Jul 12, 2007)

I agree with Max. There are a ton of third party (many free) components to do this for you. 

If you are dead set on going it your own way do some reading on Javascript and arrays. Or create a server side component. Your code looks to be pretty much plain HTML, so keep in mind that both options are going to require more than a get\post\submit. It's not rocket science, but it will be more complex that what you have thus far. 

Also, just a piece of advice. Be very careful with statements like below which I cut\pasted from your website:

"This order form is absolutely secure; using PayPal, I never see your credit card information, only your username and whether you've paid me or not. This piece of information, in addition to your shipping and e-mail addresses, gives me a great tool for getting your new decoration for your office, home, or heart in a short period of time and the most expeditious manner possible"

Quite simply, there is no computer on the net that is absolutely secure unless it is unplugged. And then it isn't on the net.   Making this statement could open you up to legal liability if someone's info was disclosed.For instance someone could mimic your page with a Cross Site Scripting hack and harvest email addresses. Not likely to happen, but you did say it was absolutely secure...


----------



## Alpha (Jul 13, 2007)

I agree with GT (who agreed with me..whadaya know). Your system is up there on the list of least secure ways to send information online.

You would save yourself a huge amount of time just installing some software instead of trying to code it yourself in html and JS. It would also be much more secure.


----------



## ironsidephoto (Jul 13, 2007)

the thing is, i don't really plan on getting a ton of business--my purpose isn't to sell work, it's to give people a place to look at it. the purchasing part is just a sort of "you want to? alright." kind of deal. i've looked into ecommerce  things, and a main turn off for me is that i won't really be able to maintain a uniform site that way, and i like how i've got the galleries set up now. 
(thanks to you two , though. i do realize now that those statements about security are wrong--i wrote them when i first made the page months ago, and haven't reread them since. it was just overlooked.)


----------



## mr e (Jul 16, 2007)

Here's the example I posted in your other thread, play around with it and if you have any questions feel free to ask

*Javascript*
<script type="text/javascript">
var i = 1;
function showNext()
{
     document.getElementById('text' + i).style.display = 'block';

     i++;
}
</script>

* HTML*
<input type="text" name="text" id="text" value="" />
<input style="display: none;" type="text" name="text1" id="text1" value="" />
<input style="display: none;" type="text" name="text2" id="text2" value="" />
<input style="display: none;" type="text" name="text3" id="text3" value="" />
<input type="button" onclick="showNext();" value="Add" />


----------



## ironsidephoto (Jul 19, 2007)

so here's the html for my current form. i had help writing it, so i don't understand it fully. if only i knew where to fill in the blanks on your advice, mr e.

HELP! i'm lost on this and i'm willing to admit it.

<form action="http://www.hostmonster.com/monstermail" enctype="multipart/form-data" method="POST">  

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" align="center">

<tr>

<td><h3 align="center" style="border-bottom:1px solid black;">Order Form</h3>
  <p align="center" style="border-bottom:1px solid black;">(* denotes required field)</p>
  <p style="border-bottom:1px solid black;">&nbsp;</p></td>

</tr>

<tr>

<td>

<label for="FirstName" style="float:left;width:140px;">First Name*:</label><input type="text" name="FirstName" id="FirstName" value="" maxlength="" style="width:200px;"><div style="clear:left;height:20px;"> </div>



<label for="LastName" style="float:left;width:140px;">Last Name*:</label><input type="text" name="LastName" id="LastName" value="" maxlength="" style="width:200px;"><div style="clear:left;height:20px;"> </div>



<label for="Email" style="float:left;width:140px;">E-mail*:</label><input type="text" name="Email" id="Email" value="" maxlength="" style="width:200px;"><div style="clear:left;height:20px;"> </div>



<label for="PhoneNumber" style="float:left;width:140px;">Phone:</label><input type="text" name="PhoneNumber" id="PhoneNumber" value="" maxlength="" style="width:200px;"><div style="clear:left;height:20px;"> </div>



<label for="AddressLineOne" style="float:left;width:140px;">Address Line 1*:</label>
<input type="text" name="AddressLineOne" id="AddressLineOne" value="" maxlength="" style="width:200px;"><div style="clear:left;height:20px;"> </div>



<label for="AddressLineTwo" style="float:left;width:140px;">Address Line 2:</label><input type="text" name="AddressLineTwo" id="AddressLineTwo" value="" maxlength="" style="width:200px;"><div style="clear:left;height:20px;"> </div>



<label for="City" style="float:left;width:140px;">City*:</label><input type="text" name="City" id="City" value="" maxlength="" style="width:200px;"><div style="clear:left;height:20px;"> </div>



<label for="StateProvince" style="float:left;width:140px;">State/Province*:</label><input type="text" name="StateProvince " id="StateProvince " value="" maxlength="" style="width:200px;"><div style="clear:left;height:20px;"> </div>



<label for="Country" style="float:left;width:140px;">Country:</label><input type="text" name="Country" id="Country" value="" maxlength="" style="width:200px;"><div style="clear:left;height:20px;"> </div>



<label for="ZipPostalCode" style="float:left;width:140px;">Zip/Postal Code*:</label><input type="text" name="ZipPostalCode" id="ZipPostalCode" value="" maxlength="" style="width:200px;"><div style="clear:left;height:20px;"> </div>



<label for="PhotoNumber" style="float:left;width:140px;">Photograph Gallery/Number*:</label>

<textarea name="PhotoGal/Num" id="PhotoGal/Num" style="width:200px;"></textarea>

<div style="clear:left;height:20px;"> </div>



<label for="Quantity" style="float:left;width:140px;">Quantity*:</label><input type="text" name="Quantity" id="Quantity" value="" maxlength="" style="width:200px;"><div style="clear:left;height:20px;"> </div>



<label style="float:left;width:140px;" for="PrintSize">Print Size*:</label><select name="PrintSize" id="PrintSize"><option value="0" selected>Select a Size</option><option value="1">4x5 - $10</option><option value="2">4x6 - $12</option><option value="3">4x10 - $13</option><option value="4">5x5 - $15</option><option value="5">5x7 - $20</option><option value="6">5x10 - $21</option><option value="7">5x30 - $22</option><option value="8">7x10 - $25</option><option value="9">8x8 - $35</option><option value="10">8x10 - $35</option><option value="11">8x12 - $45</option><option value="12">9x12 - $46</option><option value="13">10x10 - $50</option><option value="14">10x13 - $50</option><option value="15">10x15 - $50</option><option value="16">11x14 - $55</option><option value="17">11x16 - $60</option><option value="18">12x12 - $65</option><option value="19">12x18 - $80</option><option value="20">12x24 - $85</option><option value="21">15x30 - $90</option><option value="22">16x20 - $90</option><option value="23">16x24 - $95</option><option value="24">20x20 - $95</option><option value="25">20x24 - $95</option><option value="26">20x30 - $100</option><option value="27">24x30 - $115</option><option value="28">24x36 - $120</option><option value="29">30x30 - $130</option><option value="30">30x40 - $140</option><option value="31">30x45 - $150</option></select><div style="clear:left;height:20px;"> </div>



<label style="float:left;width:140px;" for="PaperChoice">Paper Choice*:</label><select name="PaperChoice" id="PaperChoice"><option value="0">Select One Per Order</option><option value="1">Lustre</option><option value="2">Glossy</option><option value="3">Metallic</option></select><div style="clear:left;height:20px;"> </div>

<p>&nbsp;</p>

<div style="clear:left;height:20px;">Extras: Add $7.00 each  </div>



<label style="float:left;width:140px;" for="Texture">Texture (optional):</label><select name="Texture" id="Texture"><option value="0">None</option><option value="1">Linen Texture</option><option value="2">Pebble Texture</option><option value="3">Embassy Texture</option></select><div style="clear:left;height:20px;"> </div>



<label style="float:left;width:140px;">Coating:</label><span name="Extras" style="display:block;width: 400px;"><input type="checkbox" name="Extras1" id="Extras1checkboxOption" value="1" style="vertical-align: middle;border:0px;background-color:transparent"><label for="Extras1checkboxOption">Lustre Coating</label></span>

<p>&nbsp;</p>

<p>&nbsp;</p>

<label for="Comments" style="float:left;width:140px;">Comments:</label>

<textarea name="Comments" id="Comments" maxlength="" style="width:200px;height:100px;"></textarea><div style="clear:left;height:20px;"> </div>



<div style="clear:left;height:10px;"> </div></td>

<tr>

<td align="right">

      <p>

          <input type="hidden" name="redirect" value="http://www.ironsidephotography.com/PurchaseComplete.html">

        <input type="hidden" name="sendtoemail" value="webmaster@ironsidephotography.com">

        <br>  

        <input type="submit" class="style7" value="Place Order"> 

      </p></td>

</tr>

</table>

</form> 

anyone?


----------



## ScottS (Jul 19, 2007)

.... This is why i quit writing my own script... no time for photography!


----------



## ironsidephoto (Jul 22, 2007)

well if i had money i'd buy something


----------

